# Books on Genesis



## Jose Rodriguez (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Anyone have recommendations for books on Genesis approach it from a Reformed/Covenantal perspective? Not necessarily looking for a commentary but commentary suggestions would be fine as well.

Thanks


----------



## Logan (Apr 15, 2014)

I've read through both Matthew Henry's and Calvin's commentaries on Genesis and both are excellent for getting a general picture (both are very pastoral, warm, and devotional as opposed to purely technical).


----------



## Nate (Apr 15, 2014)

I enjoy reading selections from this book every now and then: Reformed Free Publishing Association; Studies in the Book of Genesis
It is definitely written from a Reformed perspective.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 15, 2014)

I would recommend this book. Christianbook.com: Genesis: The Beginning of God's Plan of Salvation (Focus on the Bible): Richard Belcher: 9781845509637


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know if its reformed but there is From Paradise to Prison by John Davis.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 16, 2014)

I like the book Nate suggests above by Harbach.

Calvin is indispensable.

But my hands-down favorite devotional/sermonic commentary on Genesis has to be Robert S. Candlish, https://archive.org/details/bookofgenesisexp02cand


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 16, 2014)

I have found the commentary by G. Ch. Aalders on Genesis (translated from the Dutch) very insightful.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 16, 2014)

Kudos to Rev. Buchannan for mentioning R.S. Candlish, Studies in Genesis. Get it, read it. He will bring out some of the subtle, Christ-centered details that many miss.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 17, 2014)

Here is a link on Amazon to a Kindle Version:

Amazon.com: Studies in Genesis eBook: Robert Candlish: Kindle Store

And on Logos: 

https://www.logos.com/product/616/studies-in-genesis


----------



## JP Wallace (Apr 17, 2014)

In addition to above John D. Currid's two volume commentary on Genesis is good. Also Philip Eveson's in the Welwyn series should not be discounted if you're after something 'less dense'. Both by Evangelical Press.


----------

